# Baldwin, CA, 9mth old male, Sweetheart



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Login | Facebook

Not sure if you guys can see the photos...let me know if you can't and i'll find another way to post the photos...
Rassco, 9 mth old, GSD

Description from person who posted him on Facebook for networking and rescues...

*AMAZING Rassco 9 month old Pure Breed German Shepherd ID# A4176118**
Scheduled to be PUT TO SLEEP on the 23rd!! Labeled “Aggressive” HE IS NOT!!! He is an owner surrender.
I put my hand in the cage and he threw himself on the floor and gave me sooo many kisses my had was soaking wet! 
*HD video to come soon (loading up slowly on YouTube)*
PLEASE if you can foster let us know ASAP!! Or if you are a rescue who has room!!
------ > [email protected] < ------
HE WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THE 23RD!
BALDWIN- a high kill shelter within the “LA shelter system”
Address:
4275 North Elton Street
Baldwin Park, CA 91706

Phone Number: (626) 962-3577


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is soo handsome and looks too cute with his tongue hanging out like that!! I hope someone steps up for him!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He is probably just a typical mouthy puppy and people mistake it for aggression.


----------



## Anna Rassko's Furmom (Jan 10, 2022)

RebelGSD said:


> He is probably just a typical mouthy puppy and people mistake it for aggression.


We adopted Rassko and he lived 11.5 amazing years with us. He died last week from liver failure.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss @Anna Rassko's Furmom it’s never easy.
This thread however is from 2011…so i’m closing it. Feel free to post a tribute to your friend in the Loving Memory section.


----------

